# Looking for LAS Helmets Online



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

I bought a LAS helmet on eBay years ago and I liked it a lot. It's the only helmet I've ever had that doesn't give me a "hot spot" on my forehead... and I've tried a LOT of helmets. I also like the bug screen inside as I've had issues with stinging bugs getting in my helmet on more than one occasion.

Unfortunately, the helmet is getting old and I'd like a new one, but I'm finding nearly impossible to find any LAS dealers online and eBay barely has any selection. 

Does anyone know of a LAS dealer that ships to the USA?

In particular, I like there Virtus model, but I'm not going to hold my breath in hopes that I can find it anywhere...


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

A few years ago I was only able to order one from Bobshop which I believe is in Germany. They don't sell the brand anymore and because I like their helmets and may want another someday I continued to search after checking where I bought one before and came up dry.
Looks like they either really cracked down on internet sales or something. 

Anyway, I think you are SOL here.

This used to be the US distributor: https://trialtir-usa.com/

Maybe they could give you more information.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

If an EU made/branded helmet isn't available in the USA...the first thing I wonder about is if the lid is CPSC certified. Many EU lids only have the CEN cert, and not the CSPC cert--as the CEN cert is a lower bar in safety testing.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Marc said:


> If an EU made/branded helmet isn't available in the USA...the first thing I wonder about is if the lid is CPSC certified. Many EU lids only have the CEN cert, and not the CSPC cert--as the CEN cert is a lower bar in safety testing.


That definitely is the case also (or was when mine was made).
But they are just not available on the net period. It's not just that foreign sites won't ship them to the US but they just don't have them. Not that I could see anyway.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

Seems very odd that in this day and age that any company can survive w/o making their products available online!?!? Quite a bummer for me as I'm tired of being helmets that don't fit. :mad2:


----------

